

Microsoft hiring for "Cloud TV" team - Suraj-Sun
http://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-hiring-for-cloud-tv-team

======
allbombs
This is actually really interesting, but odd at the same time. This isn't for
xbox imo, but for the desktop

